# Problem in getting SouthAfrica visa



## zubair56 (Aug 6, 2013)

hi friends, i applied for 1 month visit visa but got rejected and south african high commission states that i didn't submit my employment letter although i already mentioned that i am a freelance teacher in visa form.

please suggest me friends, how to make employment letter for freelance teacher because i am a freelance teacher by profession and i independently teach students. so how should i make letter to prove my employment to south african high commission???

please reply.

thanks.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

zubair56 said:


> hi friends, i applied for 1 month visit visa but got rejected and south african high commission states that i didn't submit my employment letter although i already mentioned that i am a freelance teacher in visa form.
> 
> please suggest me friends, how to make employment letter for freelance teacher because i am a freelance teacher by profession and i independently teach students. so how should i make letter to prove my employment to south african high commission???
> 
> ...


Hi,

Are you trying to do a tourist visa? Or a work visa? Because a tourist visa doesn't require an employment letter.


----------



## zubair56 (Aug 6, 2013)

2fargone said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you trying to do a tourist visa? Or a work visa? Because a tourist visa doesn't require an employment letter.


I am trying for simple tourist visit visa for 1 month and their refusal letter states that I must submit my employment letter and I am confused in it bcoz iam freelance teacher and work independently so how should I make my employment letter to satisfy south african highcomission.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

zubair56 said:


> I am trying for simple tourist visit visa for 1 month and their refusal letter states that I must submit my employment letter and I am confused in it bcoz iam freelance teacher and work independently so how should I make my employment letter to satisfy south african highcomission.


Ok when I looked that wasn't required.


What are the required documents for a tourist visa for South Africa?

Passport valid for 6 months beyond date of departure.

2 passport-size photos with signature on reverse side.

1 completed application form (failure to complete the application fully and in detail may result in visa being delayed or refused).

Proof of sufficient funds to cover visit.

Onward/return ticket and, if in transit, proof of sufficient documentation for admission to the country of destination.


I would call or e-mail and ask them what they mean by employment letter. Since you are just going for a tourist visa it doesn't seem like you should need one. Unless something has changed, but when I did a search I could not find that someone needed an employment letter for a tourist visa.


----------



## zubair56 (Aug 6, 2013)

2fargone said:


> Ok when I looked that wasn't required.
> 
> 
> What are the required documents for a tourist visa for South Africa?
> ...


South african high commission also mentioned its immigration act for reference. So its confirmed that I must submit employment letter about my freelance work and I don't know how to make one??


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

zubair56 said:


> South african high commission also mentioned its immigration act for reference. So its confirmed that I must submit employment letter about my freelance work and I don't know how to make one??



I would suggest this:

Just put you are a freelance teacher, how long you have been a freelance teacher for, what subjects, your income. Then sign and date it.


----------



## zubair56 (Aug 6, 2013)

2fargone said:


> I would suggest this:
> 
> Just put you are a freelance teacher, how long you have been a freelance teacher for, what subjects, your income. Then sign and date it.


hmm, thanks for the suggestion. if you have any sample letter than please provide. i will be thankful to you.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Often a SA mission will ask for extra information or proof, depending on how they see fit in your specific case. Regarding your employment, being self-employed will probably mean they will ask you for a bank statement or proof of funds.

Without a formal job, they have little way of knowing that you will really return home and not hide in SA.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi,

Sorry no I don't have a sample letter that is just what I would write. I agree with LegalMan include your bank statement. And, do you have any teaching jobs coming up? If you do you could included that. So they know you have reason not to overstay in South Africa.


----------



## zubair56 (Aug 6, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> Often a SA mission will ask for extra information or proof, depending on how they see fit in your specific case. Regarding your employment, being self-employed will probably mean they will ask you for a bank statement or proof of funds.
> 
> Without a formal job, they have little way of knowing that you will really return home and not hide in SA.


i agreed with you. i will submit my bank statement also and i will also submit affidavit on stamp paper in which i will write that i will return back to my home country after completing my holiday visa of 1 month.


----------



## zubair56 (Aug 6, 2013)

2fargone said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry no I don't have a sample letter that is just what I would write. I agree with LegalMan include your bank statement. And, do you have any teaching jobs coming up? If you do you could included that. So they know you have reason not to overstay in South Africa.


currently i have no any teaching jobs coming up, because i did not teach in any institution. i teach independently.


----------

